# Unidentified ooths...? (Tansania)



## Papilio (May 18, 2007)

Hi  

Please help to identify these ooths. They're from Tansania

1





2


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 26, 2007)

I can only roughly guess that it might be a _Sphodromantis_ or a _Hierodula _ooth, but only because i had a _Hierodula grandis_ ooth a while back that looked a little like those though the grandis ooth was a little rougher


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2007)

Looks like a Sphodromantis.


----------



## Ian (May 27, 2007)

Actually, to me it looks like a mantis religiosa, but just taken in slightly darker light conditions.


----------



## Papilio (May 28, 2007)

To bo honest Ian confirmed my assumptions, could someone tell me which areas of the world do M. reilgiosa eichleri inhabit ?


----------



## Christian (May 29, 2007)

Hi.

Africa south of Sahara. Northern Africa is inhabited by the nominative subspecies.

The ooths may well belong to another species, though.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## jarek (May 29, 2007)

> To bo honest Ian confirmed my assumptions, could someone tell me which areas of the world do M. reilgiosa eichleri inhabit ?


Mantis religiosa lives in: Poland - there is a proteted species, Germany,Slovakia, spain, Greece, macedonia, serbia,Italy. generaly south and midle europe.


----------



## Christian (May 29, 2007)

It actually lives in several subspecies from Spain to Japan and SE Asia and from Siberia to Cape of New Hope, plus the populations introduced in N-America.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Butterfly (May 29, 2007)

I found a very large female Mantis Religiosa here in Southern California last year. Man them things get around. lol


----------

